# Filling out Spades questionnaire!



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Um.... I have OCD?  I take antidepressants.. also have other anxiety disorders. But I'm thinking pretty clearly imo.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*











UGH. I got such a crappy picture. What the frick is this? This is the loneliest thing I've ever seen. I'm not the nature type, I see no beauty in this. I don't care about the ~pretty reflections~ and the trees and blue sky, it does nothing for me. That looks depressing, uneventful and dull. I imagine a loner guy living in this area with him and a couple others, no bit of exciting fancy lifestyle at all, just living off the survival techniques like native Indians in the 1400's. :dry: I would be the pilgrim that ruined their day with my big boat and load of people.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I would be ticked. :laughing: I hate small inconveniences like that. I would just complain about it to myself, and become calm and laid-back for everyone, because chances are they don't need any more stress from me throwing a fit. After a while though, if the car wasn't starting, we were alone with nowhere to go, nothing to do, especially on the way to do something fun like a concert, and like 30 minutes passed, I would just give up and I would whine like a 3 year old. That's the way I handle things like that most of the time. :laughing:

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I don't find parties fun, I wouldn't want to go. Usually I would be okay to just sit in a corner and let my friends have their fun so as not to be a downer, but considering the fact that I'm in a fragile mood because of the car incident, I wouldn't care. I would probably get aggressive (when I'm in moods like that nothing stops me, you just need to let me complain) in refusing to go because my friends (presuming I'm with my friends) tend to be flip-floppers, so they'd probably fall out the party sloppy drunk and I'd have to drive. So...

I would probably sit in the car or something while they party. 
If the 'Driver' came out drunk and left me DD, I would shut my mouth and ride them happily back home. And then the next day I would nag them about what they did, make them apologize, and then even after that bug them about it so they know for their own sake not to do it again. Also a good point to bring up for if this happens again.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Nothing.  Its their beliefs. Inwardly I would be a little curious as to why they believe it, but outwardly I wouldn't do anything. Their business. I definitely wouldn't be upset about it.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Nothing. :laughing:

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I really have no idea. :frustrating: I try to be 'Easy' and straightforward a lot. That's the first thing that comes to mind. I don't want to be a hassle to be around. Easy to operate. Don't wanna be a burden. I also try to do what people want from me so when I do snap and refuse to do something, or end up bothering them, they respect me enough to deal with it. I seriously can't think of anything else or how they could change.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

Uh these questions. :dry:

Well, my sense of humor is like no one else I know, the way I think about things are pretty uncommon. (If I see an old lady trying to cross a street I wouldn't help her because I don't know what kind of person she is, and I'm the type of person that would be embarrassed and annoyed if somebody tried to help me across the street. Do unto others as you would want done to yourself! ) I have a pretty interesting coping mechanism for life. I see that a lot of people need relationships, large circles of friends, respect, love, sensitivity, etc. and I need none of those. All I need is some reassurance that I'm doing a good job at what I'm doing, and not to pick arguments with me. 

If I could change one thing about me, it would be my fear of conflict or disagreement. :[ If I could fight and hold my own I would be set. lol

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I try to ignore them for the most part. I don't trust them, I don't know where they came from, I don't know what to do with them.  Usually they're only triggered where I don't have the information to make a logical decision and I have to "Go with my gut."

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

For some reason, I love shopping. It just completes me lol. Its freedom and independence and there's so much to do, so many possibilities, and there's people there, but not people that will bother you. Just people minding their own business doing the same thing I'm doing. 

I also am addicted to making people laugh. When I make somebody genuinely laugh, I get high off of it. Something about it just makes me feel better than anything else does. Especially if its a whole group of people laughing. This is why I can only see myself being an entertainer.

In terms of draining... like I said, I hate parties. They do nothing for me. Arguing is another one. And when I'm rushed into doing something, that completely shuts me down. For instance in school, you have to let me do work at my own pace or I can't do it at all. And for some reason people wanting me to make a decision about something absolutely tears me apart. :laughing: I'd rather go somewhere to dinner that I don't even eat anything at than try to go to my choice of restaurant. I'm terrified of it for some reason. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

Hmm... Pretty much any negative emotion I try to hide because I don't want to burden people with it. :bored: Also any vulnerabilities or hurt feelings, it would be a sin for me to put those in view for somebody. :laughing:

I still don't see how these answers could suggest anything but what the heck.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, I am not much of a typist but maybe I can point out some things I saw??

I see you using Ne when you shop. It's exciting for you because of all that it going on.
And I guess I can see Ti. You can't really understand, logically, how these questionnaires will help you, but you realize (?) that there is a possibility that something can come out of it? 
Also, you don't seem to need "emotional" support as you live life. You just want to do something right.

I could be wrong, but I hope it helped.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! roud: 

I've always had trouble with Intuition and Sensing because I use both of them to almost equal amounts. I never thought of myself as an ENTP because I hate arguing so much. And Ti is definitely something dominant in my makeup, because they're always very high scores on any tests I take. I just need to piece everything together to make sense out of it all.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I am not suggesting you're an ENTP. I don't really see Ne all that much.

Still, I relate to your "Ti-ness". In labs, I am terrible when people rush to finish them or if they think too fast. I may "get" what they are saying at first, but I need to ponder it over/reread the instructions to feel confident in what I am doing. And even when I am confident I still get through the lab slower than others because I want to make sure everything makes sense theoretically.

...I could be wrong, but this is how my Ti plays out.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I annoy the crap out of my teachers when doing work. :laughing: "Is this right? Right? Good? Yeah? Okay. Is that right?"


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> I annoy the crap out of my teachers when doing work. :laughing: "Is this right? Right? Good? Yeah? Okay. Is that right?"


Amen, brother. xDDD 
So which one to you think you'd like to use more between sensing and intuition?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Intuitives look at the big picture, right? They like theories and possibilities and they want to try new things. I'd say I'm more on the Sensing side, but I don't like to attack things and make leaps before jumps. My intuition always comes out when there is a problem to be solved. I like to gather up all the possibilities and different paths and analyze them because I don't trust my impulses. On the other hand I probably look more at the details than a big picture, I have to learn stuff hands-on instead of just learning them through my mind, and I don't care about theories unless I'm analyzing them for fun. It seems like I use them both equally... I would like to be able to open up to new experiences. (Instead of going to the same restaurant ordering the same meal, going to a new restaurant and ordering something different. That's an Intuitive thing I'm pretty sure) but I would love to trust my impulses more and do things in the moment, because that DOES energize me, the problem is I'm too scared to do it.

SO I HAVE NO IDEA OMG. :crying:


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Awh, don't worry! PersonalityCafe will save the day! ....hopefully xDDD

Well, Intuition is almost hard to describe because there are two kinds. Ne and Ni. Ne, to me, sounds like it thinks in leaps. It can hear an idea and feel like there are a million ways that things can turn out. Ni might be able to do the same, but it feels more "analytical" at times. It can see some possibilities, but it still wants to go further to make sure that it's an actual possibility. 

Lol, I am not sure about how intuition works in the real world xDD I can go to restaurants and it takes me forever to decide what to get. Apparently the online community thinks that I am an Ne-aux, but whenever I go to a restaurant I am always eliminating options based on whatever intuition I use. So I can imagine what I already want and from there I can pair it down to at least three options.

I have an Ne friend who LOVES the possibilities of ordering interesting food, but I feel like Si helps them eliminate choices really really quickly to something they know they love.

I could be wrong, though. Still, I feel like you use Ni more. Depending on your age you could be developing your Ni, you could be an ISTP. Does that feel ok?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I'm definitely more introverted with my intuition than extroverted. I do the same thing that you do if given decisions - drive myself nuts narrowing them all down and finally making a decision that I'm STILL not comfortable with. I think this might be why I get energy from being spontaneous, because its so thrilling not over analyzing things.

See, right now, I feel like I need to jot down all the cognitive functions and put my input on them to make more sense. But then with other things I'll do something because I feel like it. 

I took this site's test, and it came back with ISTP. I've taken it before and it was ESTP. But then where they list the other two possibilities, they're always J's instead of P's, which I don't relate to at all.

I think the problem is that I feel like everything has to be in perfect alignment instead of an individual thing. "I can't be an ISTP, the description doesn't fit me!" I need to open myself up to new possibilities and define myself instead of letting them define me.

I have a lot of trouble with this, possibly correlating with my Type 3-ness and ~image issues~~ I find that I can change myself and be anything and make myself believe it if I put my mind to it.  So its hard to trace back to before I started 'putting masks on' to know what I REALLY am, instead of what I am in that moment.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I understand. I wish I didn't over analyze things, too, I didn't realize I did this until my brother pointed it out to me. ...Anyway, it's strange because you get energy from being spontaneous and just doing what seems good at the moment. That can be an Se quality. The only time I am spontaneous is when I don't want to study for a test xDD

Yeah, I can sense that you really want to understand this stuff yourself. It's annoying having people just tell you what you do and not be able to think about how the functions work by yourself. I think that this is a Ti and possible Ni quality.

Also, J and P doesn't always mean too much, especially since INTJs and ESTPs lead with a perceiving function. Apparently it means something in the MBTI world, but it's hard to combine the two meanings sometimes although it's possible.

Awh, don't stress about it too much. It's hard for any of it to be in a perfect alignment especially if you look at MBTI. It can be quite "shallow" when you study it very very closely. Still, I understand exactly how you feel. I am doing the exact same right now. i want to be able to list the inherent qualities that I have and then be able to try on different possibilities so I can make sure I am what I am xDD But yeah, you really enjoy being objective, I see ^_^

Amen, brother. That's my problem too. It's really hard to determine type even though you're at the age to do. It's just that we learn so much from the outside world and we alter our thinking because of it. 

BUT DON'T WORRY!! Continue talking to knowledgeable people and you'll reveal yourself ...to yourself. xD

What helps me is if I forget about the functions/MBTI. I just pretend that I am describing myself to a few people, like a best friend, a boss, and an aquaintance. I think over what I would say and somehow that helps me.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

this is totally off-topic, but reading your posts I can't help but think type 2. XDDD Have you taken enneagram tests before?


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

hhhhmmmm.... yes. I got 9w1.

What's type 2?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

9 was my other choice, but something about the way you've interacted with me screamed 2 to me. You just have this vibe that I've gotten from other 2's, a certain friendliness. 2's are like the motherly type, sort of. They help people a lot, they're very friendly and charming, they have a knack for getting people to appreciate and recognize them. They usually do this by generosity, kindness, emotional support, etc. so they can become close with the person. It sounds kind of manipulative at first glance but they really do want to help and be there for people.

The problem comes in if they feel unloved or disrespected, they sort of start a woe-is-me type thing, they feel like they do so much for people and get nothing in return. Sometimes they can over-dramatize things in order to get attention, (my Nana's a 2 - breaking her hip was the best thing that ever happened to her) or become clingy or possessive. 

Basically they're like adorable loyal puppies that get annoying when they don't leave your side or whine for attention. XDDDDD

9 has a certain friendliness as well, though. They both have a pleasantness about them, or at least I've noticed that. Just thought I would throw that out there. :3


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, that is interesting. No one has told me that I am clingy yet. I might have been in the past like in middle school or something. Maybe they will years from now I'll be that way in the near future xDD. I am friendly, more so in high school than now. Now people just think I am awkward and I can be quite cold. ...the woe-is-me thing... I guess I have done that before, but not to get attention. I kept it to myself sort of.

Eeeehhhhehehhhh... I guess I can see 2 working. ...Great, I wish school didn't have to start soon so I can study this crap. xD

What does your enneagram mean?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I think I thought 2 because they tend to talk and be interested in the other person... they're the type of people who never forget to send you greeting cards and stuff.

2 could be your Shame type... The enneagram has three groups that have similar functions. 8 9 and 1 are focused around anger, in 9's case it would be avoiding it and trying to make peace. 2 3 and 4 are focused on image.. in 2's case it would be kindness and warmth to earn love and attention. Then 5 6 and 7 are based around fear, 5's try to gather up as much as information as possible and learn things to be 'prepared.' 6's are the most common type in the enneagram, they're the people that try and look for things outside of themselves to feel secure, like friends, relationships, beliefs, etc. And 7's are always running away from their fears, and they distract themselves from them by keeping busy.

You use one type from each of these functions. For instance, mine is somewhere around the combination of 379. Your core type is the most important, though.

The wings, I don't pay much attention to them, but its basically the theory that one of the two types adjacent to yours play an influence. With 9w1, the traits of 9 would have some influences from 1.

That's a rough and brief summary of what the enneagram is about. Its about your motivations in life.

I'm in the same triad as 2, I'm a 3. Like a 2, I want recognition and appreciation from people, but I work for it differently. 3's are achievers, they can pretty much transform themselves into what they want to be, accomplish amazing things, in turn receiving recognition for their achievements.

It's all very interesting. :3


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, this is interesting. I guess I am between a 9 and a 2. I wouldn't exactly call myself a kind person these days, but I use my friendliness to avoid anger a whole bunch.

And online, I know I am friendly, but I know I do it for selfish reasons. I really do want people to feel chill and all, but what I really want is knowledge. So I comment on people's "crap" just to get some kind of discussion going. I am not knowledgeable in the least bit about personality theories, but I hope that smart people come along and tell me that I am wrong and then correct me. Still, you need to do it in a somewhat emotionally un-attached way so I know you're just imparting knowledge ...for the sake of learning.

...what about you? I feel like there is another reason for you being a 3.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

So you use friendly and laid-back mannerisms to get information from people about stuff? Interesting.  Not really sure what that would be or if that has anything to do with enneagram.

Yeah, I'm a little less focused on ~achieving~ things for recognition - I'm more focused on trying to find a personality that fits me. I can pretty much adopt any traits I see from a person that work and put them in my persona makeup. They're called The Achiever's because its common for them to be competitive and try and win people over to get the recognition they want, but when it comes down to it its WHY they do it that describes them. I just want people to like me.  And I've been like this as long as I can remember, so instead of finding true inner self, I have to organize the traits that I've built up over time and form a persona instead of just having one. Its both a privilege and a challenge. This is also sometimes a problem that 6's have but I've always gotten 3 from any tests I've taken so I go by 3.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Eh, yeah when you put it like that it doesn't make much sense. My theory is: If everyone is relaxed, carefree and equally friendly to everyone then learning is easier and more cerebral. But yeah, I see your point. I actually do want people to like me too. ...And I'm laid-back 0_o eeehhhh... I see your point xDD

I can see how that is a challenge. I guess I can relate to that. The only thing that appalls me is that it's "competitive". I see it's point, though. Do you know any 3's in real life, besides yourself?


....And what do you think your JCF type interacts with that (if you feel inclined towards a type)?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

yeah, the main stereotype for 3's is that they're ambitious and sort of show-offish, I've never really been all that competitive because I'm too scared I'll lose. If I had a more sturdy self-esteem I'd probably be competitive.

No, actually. :O I've probably come across some, they're not uncommon, but I've never really gotten to know one. For some reason I always end up making good friends with 7's. 

There's usually no correlation between JCF or MBTI with Enneagram. But I can see how the functions would affect how certain enneagram types work for certain things. My constant teeter-tottering between extroverted/introverted and sensing/intuition might be a contributing factor to me not being able to distinguish myself.

I'm pretty sure enneagram types aren't something you're born with like the functions. Its pretty much the different ways that different people survive the big bad world. Like say in Kindergarten and someone took your toys, an 8 might find that it works to be aggressive and firm, while a 6 might get help from a teacher. The more and more they adapt to life they will fit into that group. I think your influences might play a big part in it as well.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Hhmm, interesting. Enneagrams always sounded like those crap articles I read on psychologytoday.

So do you stick with the basic dichotomy definitions or have you read Jung's work? Because I feel like that is why I am confused about introversion and extroversion. I know they are supposed to be talking about energies no matter what function you lead with first, but so far MBTI and JCF haven't really helped me decide if I am introverted or extroverted. Maybe Jung does a better job of explaining it. Also, why are you confused about sensing and intuition?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I'm confused between s and n because I'm never really in situations that fit the criteria for which one I use. For instance, S looks at details and N looks at the big picture. I have no idea which one I look at.  N plans ahead normally and S likes to do things spontaneously, I do both of those. There's not anything specific enough for something to click like my enneagram did. It feels like I'm walking around blind and picking out the spots that feel right but I can't see them to know for sure. I rarely ever get N on any tests I take, but I don't really relate all that much to S either. So I sort of just forget about it lol


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah... I don't think that is a good way to look at S and N, but I really don't know. I don't know how to explain myself right now... it makes me so frustrated xD

Anyway, you have already noticed that there are two kinds of sensing and two kinds of intuition. So it's not like you can just simply say that you use sensing because both kinds of sensing are really different. Also, I think we should look at it more cognitively. I really don't like looking at it as "I look at details" because we all can do that. 

So to me, this is how I see it. When you use either sensing or intuition there is some kind of energy dynamic that goes in your brain, and if we paid more attention to ourselves, we'd notice the movement. So for some reason, if you like to use intuition, the energy levels in your brain will respond to that better than using sensing. And you'll notice a difference, but maybe you can't exactly say "Yeah, I am using sensing right now". It's almost unconscious (even though it really isn't). 

The reason why I think this way is that whenever I look at a cute photo, I know I can see cute but then I start to ask why is it cute. So I look at the itty-bitty details and I notice a different feeling inside of my brain; it can't make sense of the picture when I notice the details. Or even an abstract photo. I'll notice something about the photo but it's not clearly evident... so once I try to figure out why I notice something and try to look at a specific part of the photo my brain feels foggy.

...I have more metaphors/analogies but I usually confuse people with that.

You don't have to see it this way, but it helps me as I read some things (like Jung's stuff). I just started reading so I am still figuring out my own ways of seeing it.

I really could be wrong, but this is one of the only ways I understand it until someone shouts at me to stop being an idiot.

Edit:: If you want we can test this idea using a photograph to see if it will always hold true. Also, I know people usually don't understand me unless I show them what I mean.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Usually when I see a photo I just take it with face value.. I don't really analyze it unless there's a reason for me to. If you asked me why something was cute I would say because it was cute. XDD


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok. That makes me think you use extroverted sensing. Do you agree? So you don't get any impressions or feel a certain way that you can't explain? Let me ask you this: Why is your favorite song your favorite song? If you don't have a favorite, just pick a song you know you really really like.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Hmm.. I think I get them sometimes but I shove them aside because I don't know what to do with them.  Sometimes if I wanna go somewhere I get this premonition that I should just stay home but that's pretty much it.

omg my favorite song is embarrassing. XDDDDDD


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

I am sorry. I stared at the video, not being able to comprehend what I saw. Then I started to laugh hysterically because I realized this made me really happy xDDD but if you do not want to be embarrassed then you don't have to be; it doesn't phase me that you like this song at all.

...Still, why did you feel the need to show it to me? It's really interesting that you picked an "embarrassing" song, too. First of all, I know I told you to pick a song, but what I asked is to tell me why you liked a song. Not to show it to me (...or the world for that matter). Now I am really really curious to know why you showed it to me. xDDDD

I am sorry if I am sounding too analytical... It's just that I am confused right now. I hope you don't take my question the wrong way *puppyface*


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I hate to interrupt the Fe party going on in here, but I'm here to tell that this is indeed an Fe party.  I could just let you two keep chatting and goofing off for a few more pages before I drop by again to tell you that you're serious, hard-core Fe users, but I thought I'd mention it while I'm here. Have fun, kids. I'll be back later.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> My constant teeter-tottering between extroverted/introverted . . . might be a contributing factor to me not being able to distinguish myself.


Great. While you're at it, help pandamiga because she's having the same dilemma herself, and I'm a little stumped. 



> I think the problem is that I feel like everything has to be in perfect alignment instead of an individual thing. "I can't be an ISTP, the description doesn't fit me!" I need to open myself up to new possibilities and define myself instead of letting them define me.


Applause. That's exactly what it's all about. We will never fit the stereotypes because they're too narrow and caricatured. We are much more complex and multi-dimensional than any type, so we have to find what type fits us, not what type we fit.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

*hick accent*

WHACHYA TRYN' DA SAI!? YEW TU GUD FUR US?! YEW BEST GIT BACK HEER AN' TYPE DIS FELLA!

...ok, I'll try to tone it down a bit xDD


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

My (weak, feeble, but eager) Fe likes this party. 

P.S. It's way past my bedtime but I'll get to work on it tomorrow. He's an interesting one, too. Fe-dom is very likely for him. I wonder about ESFJ. Not sure, though.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

...It better *cultface*

So do you think he uses Fe too? It could be low, but I find it really interesting/shocking that tatertawt24 and I continued the conversation the way we did. I don't know... I am just really confused about how function order works right now.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

pandamiga said:


> I am sorry. I stared at the video, not being able to comprehend what I saw. Then I started to laugh hysterically because I realized this made me really happy xDDD but if you do not want to be embarrassed then you don't have to be; it doesn't phase me that you like this song at all.
> 
> ...Still, why did you feel the need to show it to me? It's really interesting that you picked an "embarrassing" song, too. First of all, I know I told you to pick a song, but what I asked is to tell me why you liked a song. Not to show it to me (...or the world for that matter). Now I am really really curious to know why you showed it to me. xDDDD
> 
> I am sorry if I am sounding too analytical... It's just that I am confused right now. I hope you don't take my question the wrong way *puppyface*


oohhhhhhhhhh I read the question wrong. I thought you had made a typo and I read it as "What is your favorite song your favorite song?" I didn't see the why.

So I could have avoided this.

well, I'm not gonna lie, and that's the first thing that comes to mind. Plus, the other songs I like aren't much better. 

And I showed it because for some reason it feels more embarrassing typing the name of the song lol. 

ANYWAY. I like the song because it just.. fits my taste perfectly. XDD The way it progresses throughout the song, the melody, the lyrics, the message, I think its amazing. XDD I don't like serious music, never have.



ltldslwmn said:


> Applause. That's exactly what it's all about. We will never fit the stereotypes because they're too narrow and caricatured. We are much more complex and multi-dimensional than any type, so we have to find what type fits us, not what type we fit.


So what type are you saying I am? XD

Also Feeling is never something that I considered.. What made you think this?

Edit: Re-reading the posts instead of skimming through them.



> He's an interesting one, too.


Ooh well doesn't that make me feel special. <3


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Hm. @ltldslwmn , why do you think he uses Si as aux? I looked around I didn't notice too much. Sure, he said something about bringing up past experiences to nag on his friends if they get drunk, but other than that ...

But yeah, at first I didn't think he used Fe as dom, we'll see I guess.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

ooh I love this I feel like a circus monkey.

talk about me more! >D


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

> ooh I love this I feel like a circus monkey.
> 
> talk about me more! >D


...Maybe you are an extrovert. xDD I'd hate to have that kind of attention, even online =PPP 

...But since you want me to talk about you... did you consider ESTP as the type that represents you at least a little bit, since you didn't consider yourself to be a feeler?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I'm more comfortable with ~surroundings~ now, I feel like I can be more myself. I love talking about myself and I love people talking about me. >D as long as its not bad or embarrassing. I wouldn't say that though unless people knew the kind of person I was

ESTP was the type that I've always gone by, but I started doubting it because I'm not extremely extroverted at all, and now the mention of F gets me thinking even more 

ltldslwmn needs to get butt back in hurr and explain his suspicions


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting. I wish I was like that.... *thinkingface*

And ESTPs aren't necessarily extroverted. I 'think' my brother is an ESTP and he's one of the quietest people at home. He doesn't talk much even at school, but I think that he likes sensory stimulation and he makes decisions quicker than ....well, most of my family. I could be wrong, but that is what I've noticed in him. 

Of course, being an ESTP doesn't mean that you like sports or thrill-seeking stuffs and always act on impulse. So why did you go by it at first


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Because the description fit me fairly well. I thought I might be ENTP as well but the descriptions just didn't really seem as me as S did. But then when I started doubting E I figured I would look more into the S/N thing and now apparently I should be looking more into T/F and P/J. XDDDD

I want to know by the end of the summer. >


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah... the dichotomies were never that straight forward for me... *more thinkingface*

Why by the end of the summer?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

because I haven't done anything else productive this summer. ;-;


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, I see. Well, that's an interesting perspective to have. I can't any evidence that contradicts ESTP. You say you question Fe, but as an ESTP you have Fe as a third function (if you think ESTP fits you). So maybe you're at the age where it's getting great exercise. ...I mean, you did a great job distracting me with enneagrams and getting me to think about myself in a different way (I thank you for that)


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry I disappeared for so long. Okay. I'm not sure of anything yet. I'm just starting to get to know a little bit about you. It's great when these threads are fun and conversational because then everyone's relaxed and not so densely overanalytical about themselves (although questionnaires are extremely helpful). Also, someone in another thread right now is giving away ice cream so I really think you should give some consideration to what you could give back to the community for helping you, here. 

Your responses to #4, 5, 6, and 10 are good evidence against Fi and for Fe. The way you seek constant feedback from teachers also sounds like Fe to me, and so does hating to choose a restaurant for people: you seek harmony outside, not inside yourself. Your Fe sounds so strong that I want to consider ENFJ or ESFJ first.



pandamiga said:


> Hm. @_ltldslwmn_ , why do you think he uses Si as aux? I looked around I didn't notice too much. Sure, he said something about bringing up past experiences to nag on his friends if they get drunk, but other than that ...


That's part of it. If he is an Fe dom then he's got either Ni or Si auxiliary, and there isn't a whole lot to go by just yet, so I guessed Si in fact for the very reason you mentioned, and the whole situation related to that. (Good eye.  ) As an ISTP myself I like to put something out there, see how it works, and tweak it as we go. I don't need to get all my information before I'll guess. A guess is just a guess. It was just a first guess, certainly not a conclusion. There are plenty of other possibilities. So:

High Fe. You say Ti. I'm starting to suspect you have more Se than Si, and Ni more than Ne. Best guess right now: ENFJ. 

Incidentally, there are similarities between ENFJ and ESTP because they use the same functions, just in a different order.

Why don't you find parties fun? Is it related to the anxiety you mentioned or something else?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Thank you!!!! DD And what should I give everyone here in return? Maybe I could take everyone out to Hooters.

In a rush so can't respond to everything, but I really don't know why I don't find parties fun. I think they're annoying and loud and boring. Maybe I just haven't been to any good parties lol


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

> High Fe. You say Ti. I'm starting to suspect you have more Se than Si, and Ni more than Ne. Best guess right now: ENFJ.


I think he said that he doesn't really know how to deal with his hunches... and his writing style is slightly more indicative of a higher Se function than Ni. I could be wrong, but I feel like he can get to the point faster than I do (or he could be like me and end up deleting a bunch of crap so he doesn't annoy readers). 
...Still, maybe he likes ENFJ.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Portrait of an ENFJ this description for enfj fits me really well, actually. (Anything that describes me as a chameleon is spot on) But like panda said I don't know what to do with hunches. Plus I don't even know the difference between P and J

...Maybe I'm a feeler but I don't realize it because I'm too focused on things outside of myself?


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

It's cool that you identify with that type. I was this close to thinking you wouldn't.

So what is your understanding of being a 'feeler'? Feelers focus their energy on the outside "emotional" world if they are extroverted feelers. It's an extremely simplistic interpretation on my part, though. Do you think that you are aware of other people's thoughts and desires? Do you usually try to make people feel comfortable around you?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> Portrait of an ENFJ this description for enfj fits me really well, actually. (Anything that describes me as a chameleon is spot on) But like panda said I don't know what to do with hunches. Plus I don't even know the difference between P and J
> 
> ...Maybe I'm a feeler but I don't realize it because I'm too focused on things outside of myself?


Feelers who use Fe rather than Fi (which FJs do) are more focused on things outside themselves. Well, it's a bit more complex than that, but that's basically true. Fe is more socially aware, Fi is more focused on their own values or feelings, although can relate well to others'.

Don't worry about P and J. The letters that make up the types names are not as meaningful as the cognitive functions that determine them. If you think you could be an ENFJ, familiarize with Fe, Ni, Se, and Ti.

Did you read the portrait of ESFJ? I only ask because hunches work differently in them so I'm curious as to how you relate to that description.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

no I don't really relate to ESFJ. ENFJ had much more of a click

I think we're making it somewhere :O

And I always thought feelers were emotional and sensitive and more aware and in-tune to their feelings than others. I've always been more logical, but only with myself. I guess with others I am a feeler, I want people to be comfortable with me. Usually I can sense what someone else is thinking, reading facial expressions etc.

btw how am I supposed to thank everybody for their time. Like the ice cream thing ;-;


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> no I don't really relate to ESFJ. ENFJ had much more of a click
> 
> I think we're making it somewhere :O


Yay. 



> And I always thought feelers were emotional and sensitive and more aware and in-tune to their feelings than others. I've always been more logical, but only with myself. I guess with others I am a feeler, I want people to be comfortable with me. Usually I can sense what someone else is thinking, reading facial expressions etc.


If you are an ENFJ that's awesome. Some of my favorite people in the world are ENFJs.

ExFJs generally are emotional and sensitive, but more to things outside themselves. They may be likely to cry at a movie. Here's an ENFJ story:

I was visiting an ENFJ friend at his priory. (He's a monk.) One evening he invited me to ring the chapel bells with him before evening prayer. I did, it was great fun, bouncing up and down on the ropes like the little kids in old movies, and everything is fun with him; but I managed to flip a bell over, so afterward he had to climb up into the bell tower and flip it back. It was hard, frustrating work and I felt terrible. I didn't see him again until the next day. Then he pulled me aside and said "Hey, don't worry about flipping the bell over. It wasn't your fault: we have problems with it all the time." I was blown away. I made him do extra, difficult work and miss evening prayer, and he was concerned with how I felt. Most people I know wouldn't have even known I felt bad, because I'm an ISTP and I tend not to show how I'm feeling. He either saw it or anticipated it, and he cared enough to say something. In my experience, ExFJs can't not care, although some are more truly unselfish than others.



> btw how am I supposed to thank everybody for their time. Like the ice cream thing ;-;


Not at all. The reward is helping someone find new insights and deeper understandings into themselves. Hopefully we can do that.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

> ExFJs generally are emotional and sensitive, but more to things outside themselves. *They may be likely to cry at a movie.* Here's an ENFJ story:


No. :dry:



> I was visiting an ENFJ friend at his priory. (He's a monk.) One evening he invited me to ring the chapel bells with him before evening prayer. I did, it was great fun, bouncing up and down on the ropes like the little kids in old movies, and everything is fun with him; but I managed to flip a bell over, so afterward he had to climb up into the bell tower and flip it back. It was hard, frustrating work and I felt terrible. I didn't see him again until the next day. Then he pulled me aside and said "Hey, don't worry about flipping the bell over. It wasn't your fault: we have problems with it all the time." I was blown away. I made him do extra, difficult work and miss evening prayer, and he was concerned with how I felt. Most people I know wouldn't have even known I felt bad, because I'm an ISTP and I tend not to show how I'm feeling. He either saw it or anticipated it, and he cared enough to say something. In my experience, ExFJs can't not care, although some are more truly unselfish than others.


I would do that but when I hurt someone's feelings and it wasn't intentional I don't care lol.  I'm actually very insensitive when it comes to people getting offended, this is the reason I don't really think of myself as ~super caring~ about people because a lot of the time I don't give a frick  I've always considered that an ESTP trait.

omgggg this never ends :laughing:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I'm guessing y'all gave up :laughing:


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> I would do that but when I hurt someone's feelings and it wasn't intentional I don't care lol.  I'm actually very insensitive when it comes to people getting offended, this is the reason I don't really think of myself as ~super caring~ about people because a lot of the time I don't give a frick  I've always considered that an ESTP trait.
> 
> omgggg this never ends :laughing:


Yeah, not giving a frick if you hurt someone's feelings unintentionally just might disqualify you from FJ-dom. Or you could be one with an attitude.  I have a friend like that: I think he naturally cares so much at some point he decided "screw it: I can't handle caring so much, if you have a problem, it's your problem, not mine" and finally let himself off the hook from being responsible for other people's feelings. It was a big step in a good direction for him, but I hope he doesn't use it to justify being a jerk. Well, if he does it's his problem, not mine. 

Otherwise, you could be an ESTP with strong Fe. Meaning, not a meathead, gearhead ESTP jerk, but one who tries to be a decent and thoughtful guy. I have a friend like that. He's naturally tuned into efficiency, not people's feelings, and he knows his tendency is to be a jerk without realizing it, so he tries really hard not to be. He also goes out of his way to do things for other people, especially when it means using his mechanical skills or social networking to give someone else an opportunity they wouldn't otherwise have. And often it's an opportunity to do something fun/have a great experience.

(I hope it's okay that I use examples: it's only because I feel like they can usually illustrate my point better than generalizations.)


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

So maybe my ESTP suspicions were right all along?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Could be.  But it's good to explore other possibilities, if only to rule them them out.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> So maybe my ESTP suspicions were right all along?


Not likely, you seem to display Ne-Si (xNxP & xSxJ) in some order, and not at all Se-Ni (xSxP & xNxJ).


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

wonderful. :dry:


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know, Tater. I think you're awfully expressive and socially sensitive for an ESTP. Have you made any progress working out the I/E dilemma? That could maybe help. INFJ and ISFJ have higher Fe than ESTP, but lower than ENFJ.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I'd say I'm an E because I get so depressed when I'm alone for longer periods of time. I might get a little tired being around people but I wouldn't get like I do if I'm alone.

ugh idek. I'm almost to the point of giving up. :laughing:


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

I/E doesn't mean social or anti-social per se, just what function you lead with. 

I wrote some things out, but while you gave me XSFJ vibes as a whole, you have an aversion to doing familiar things (the restaurants part of your answer). Aversion to convention or familiar usually signifies Ji or Pe dom, and that's definitely not an XSFJ. But you clearly use Ti and Fe. That would suggest you are an XXTP, which I just didn't give vibes of in your posts. :frustrating:

Maybe I'm just biased and ignorant, but would a Ti dom/aux user would enjoy shopping! This makes no sense..

Conclusion: I have no freaking idea. I deleted my actual, drawn out thoughts as I ended up writing like a page for each question, and I came to contradicting conclusions with each one bleh.

I think you use Ne/Si because the shopping thing. You are a possibilities person, it's what drives you. I even saw it during the picture thing where you made up a lonely guy for the island. 

I think your Fe is really obvious, and you seem to be logical. So that would imply ESFJ, ISFJ, INTP, or ENTP. 

An ENTP that likes shopping? I guess. You would be one of the nicest ENTPs I've ever seen here :tongue:. If I had to make my guesses, I don't think you lead with your introverted function, but that may just be because they are harder to see. Wait so my actual guesses, in order are: 

1. ENTP
2. ESFJ
3. INTP
4. ISFJ

Ta....Da? 

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Good luck!


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm reconsidering Fe. I think you are definitely a feeler but could have high Fi. Like, maybe you're ENFP or ESFP. Here are my current thoughts:

If you land on a gorgeous, quiet, pristine island, you're the guy bringing the party on a big boat. (I'm the girl running to the other side of the island for solitude and quiet, and I could be happy living there for years.) I think you're definitely an extrovert.

I'm starting to notice that you do seem fairly well attuned to your own feelings/values (Fi). Maybe what I thought was strong Fe was actually just strong F in an extrovert. Maybe this can help: Everyone has either Fe and Ti, or Fi and Te. Do you know which set you have?

You're a tough one. Are you sure you're not just messing with us? Like, you're telling us some things from one person and some things from another?  Just kidding. Seriously, you mentioned you have some anxiety, so I think maybe what we need to do is get to the bottom of what preferences are created by the anxiety and what are natural to your type. Is there anything you feel comfortable telling us that could enlighten us?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> Um.... I have OCD?  I take antidepressants.. also have other anxiety disorders. But I'm thinking pretty clearly imo.
> 
> ...



Si. Focus on how you experience the picture, and then moving on to Ne with the mentioning of lifestyles and Native Indians. I think you are an Ne dom or aux user. Leaning more towards thinking than feeling at this point. ENTP is likely.


> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> 
> I would be ticked. :laughing: I hate small inconveniences like that. I would just complain about it to myself, and become calm and laid-back for everyone, because chances are they don't need any more stress from me throwing a fit. After a while though, if the car wasn't starting, we were alone with nowhere to go, nothing to do, especially on the way to do something fun like a concert, and like 30 minutes passed, I would just give up and I would whine like a 3 year old. That's the way I handle things like that most of the time. :laughing:


LOL. No need to fixy fixy? Still think ENTP is likely here. You focus on improving the mood of other people, which would indicate Fe higher than tertiary. You also have this "yay fun" attitude that is common with Ne doms and enneagram 7w8. You also take on the much more calm demeanor of an NT. If this had happened and my ENFP friend had been around, she would immediately have become very stressed and her tertiary Te would kick in, trying to fix or improve the situation, and the end result would be that she would become very, very grumpy and just difficult in the way ENFPs always become when they NeTe loop. Don't get that from you. 

Also, your behavior of becoming like a 3-year-old reminds me of ENTP butthurt as well. It's a little different to ENFP butthurt.


> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> 
> I don't find parties fun, I wouldn't want to go. Usually I would be okay to just sit in a corner and let my friends have their fun so as not to be a downer, but considering the fact that I'm in a fragile mood because of the car incident, I wouldn't care. I would probably get aggressive (when I'm in moods like that nothing stops me, you just need to let me complain) in refusing to go because my friends (presuming I'm with my friends) tend to be flip-floppers, so they'd probably fall out the party sloppy drunk and I'd have to drive. So...
> 
> ...


Hm. Fe here. You are quite concerned about how your mood will affect others and you analyze that with Ti. I can also relate to this behavior to a degree. It's like whenever something goes wrong then everything else just must be wrong, even if it's not! You make it feel wrong just because you can :laughing: Yeah, speaks for P, definitely. 

Hahaha, so much Fe manipulation in the final paragraph. Never forgive, never forget? :laughing:


> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> Nothing.  Its their beliefs. Inwardly I would be a little curious as to why they believe it, but outwardly I wouldn't do anything. Their business. I definitely wouldn't be upset about it.


Hm. More Fe I guess.


> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> 
> Nothing. :laughing:


lol ok.


> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> 
> I really have no idea. :frustrating: I try to be 'Easy' and straightforward a lot. That's the first thing that comes to mind. I don't want to be a hassle to be around. Easy to operate. Don't wanna be a burden. I also try to do what people want from me so when I do snap and refuse to do something, or end up bothering them, they respect me enough to deal with it. I seriously can't think of anything else or how they could change.



Yeah, easy-going Pe dom. I get Ti here. And Fe with the focus on how to deal with other people. You are quite the Fe user, but certainly not auxiliary or dominant, in my opinion. Strong tertiary seems about right.


> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> 
> Uh these questions. :dry:
> 
> ...


More Fe, heh? Seems to be coupled with NeTi paranoia here. Reassurance of doing a good job. Focus on competence. Yeah, ENTP is still more likely at this point. Fe auxiliary and dominant users just want to hear how awesome they are for the sake of receiving the complaints rather than being concerned about the content. You want to hear that people think you do well though, and that you do something right. 

Enneagram 9 probably shinking through at the end there. 9w8 seems more likely than 9w1


> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> 
> I try to ignore them for the most part. I don't trust them, I don't know where they came from, I don't know what to do with them.  Usually they're only triggered where I don't have the information to make a logical decision and I have to "Go with my gut."


Hmmm. Now you tossed a screw into my entire logic XD So you don't like gut feelings? Not sure how to make of that. The thing about gut feelings is that only the perceiving functions can cause them, but some combinations more so than others, such as Si, Ne and Ni. I think Se is the function being the least likely to create gut feelings in Se doms in particuar, due to inferior Ni. 

Yet I haven't seen any ST behavior in you, at all. It could simply be that you show a sign of distrust of Si here.


> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> 
> For some reason, I love shopping. It just completes me lol. Its freedom and independence and there's so much to do, so many possibilities, and there's people there, but not people that will bother you. Just people minding their own business doing the same thing I'm doing.
> 
> ...


*
*Being an entertainer, huh? ESFP?But you're not very keen on actually experiencing things, and what you seem to describe here is actually more the ideas that you enjoy, rather than going out there and being in the zone.In a way you also remind me a lot of my ENFP friend and @_NovaStar_. Se doms don't really have this carefree and more dreamy attitude Ne doms have (assuming they are not called @_gingertonic_). Like you describe going on shopping, you are definitely doing it in an N perspective. You focus on the ideas that it provides, in this case, freedom and independence, and then you continue a little on an Si tangent for a while when you mention people simply minding their own business. 

And you're definitely an extravert if you're addicted to making people laugh. ENxPs can be very good entertainers when Ne is used right. Weird that you don't like parties though since a party would provide ample opportunities for you to make people laugh. Avoidance to argue could point more towards enneagram 9 being a part of your tritype. I am very sure of this one. 

Rushing into things shut you down? Are you perhaps an Si dom instead of Ne? ISFJ? I don't see it though. The functions are there, but I don't see how it's that order. No, you definitely give off the Ne dreamer vibe. NF maybe, but NT can do that too if Fe is developed. And your need to simply go with the flow definitely points towards perceiving, as evidenced with the restaurant case. I think an Si dom would still prefer to do what is known and familiar than to simply get along to not cause conflict. So much enneagram 9 and Ne logic right there. I recognize myself a lot. 


> *
> 
> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
> 
> ...


Heh, more Fe. Also, you don't like to show or express emotions in general. Yeah, points towards tertiary or inferior use in my opinion. 

I still say ENTP, and you are enneagram 9 core.

EDIT
Been thinking more of your tritype and it's probabl 9w8, 4w3 and 7w8 in that order, so 947. You should look it up and see if it describes you well.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

LeaT said:


> But you're not very keen on actually experiencing things, and what you seem to describe here is actually more the ideas that you enjoy, rather than going out there and being in the zone. In a way you also remind me a lot of my ENFP friend and @_NovaStar_. Se doms don't really have this carefree and more dreamy attitude Ne doms have (assuming they are not called @_gingertonic_). Like you describe going on shopping, you are definitely doing it in an N perspective. You focus on the ideas that it provides, in this case, freedom and independence, and then you continue a little on an Si tangent for a while when you mention people simply minding their own business.


Not sure if I should ask what you meant here. Might need a little more clarification, especially on the Si part. How are you defining the functions?

As for ENTP... I'd be surprised if he really was. The fact that he hates arguing implies a stronger use of Fi/Fe, and even in the tertiary position, Fe isn't enough to stop an ENTP from arguing away. Taking into account other people's feelings is a major part in the definition of Fi/Fe. ExFx perhaps? I'm not entirely sure about the Ne part, but he's definitely using some sort of Intuition. Also, he may be an Introvert in reality, but shows the confidence of an Extrovert over the internet. That makes testing people all the more difficult like this.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Know what? Don't worry about describing anxiety at this point. I was just rereading the earlier portions of the thread and saw you mentioned some things in there. Just do me a favor and check out ESFP and tell me what you think.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Joseph said:


> I/E doesn't mean social or anti-social per se, just what function you lead with.
> 
> I wrote some things out, but while you gave me XSFJ vibes as a whole, you have an aversion to doing familiar things (the restaurants part of your answer). Aversion to convention or familiar usually signifies Ji or Pe dom, and that's definitely not an XSFJ. But you clearly use Ti and Fe. That would suggest you are an XXTP, which I just didn't give vibes of in your posts. :frustrating:
> 
> ...


I'm such a bag of surprises~~ :3



ltldslwmn said:


> I'm reconsidering Fe. I think you are definitely a feeler but could have high Fi. Like, maybe you're ENFP or ESFP. Here are my current thoughts:
> 
> If you land on a gorgeous, quiet, pristine island, you're the guy bringing the party on a big boat. (I'm the girl running to the other side of the island for solitude and quiet, and I could be happy living there for years.) I think you're definitely an extrovert.
> 
> ...


I'd say at this point I'm probably more Fe Ti.

I'm comfortable telling anything. :laughing: Usually its me being a hypochondriac. I was a mess last summer because I kept thinking I was gonna die. I was like handicapped from fear. I would just sit in a corner all day and be depressed, and then I would have these overly happy and joyous spells. Then I would crash for them. And then go back to depressed and anxious. And then a vicious circle.

Not replying to Lea and Novastar's post yet because I have to go, but thank you all so much for helping!

But really really quick: 9 is in my tritype, but I strongly stand by the fact that I'm a 3. Its just that I'm not as confident and competitive as others, I'm more focused on making people like me and being a chameleon.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> I'm comfortable telling anything. :laughing: Usually its me being a hypochondriac. I was a mess last summer because I kept thinking I was gonna die. I was like handicapped from fear. I would just sit in a corner all day and be depressed, and then I would have these overly happy and joyous spells. Then I would crash for them. And then go back to depressed and anxious. And then a vicious circle.
> 
> Not replying to Lea and Novastar's post yet because I have to go, but thank you all so much for helping!
> 
> But really really quick: 9 is in my tritype, but I strongly stand by the fact that I'm a 3. Its just that I'm not as confident and competitive as others, I'm more focused on making people like me and being a chameleon.


Could being scared about possible future illness mean Tert/Inf Ne?


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> Its just that I'm not as confident and competitive as others, I'm more focused on making people like me and being a chameleon.


Screaming Fe/Fi right here.



Joseph said:


> Could being scared about possible future illness mean Tert/Inf Ne?


Not necessarily. Although as a dominant, Ne tends to see the good _and _the bad. As an aux, it depends on what the dominant function is focused on (Ti focused on concrete flaws -> an Ne that sees all the problems that could arise from said flaws = negative INTP = Itoshiki Nozomu). Ne doms are usually more ambidextrous in terms of both optimism and pessimism.

As a tertiary, Ne is more likely to be uncertain about the future, but I don't think it naturally manifests as negative behavior/thought. An Ne tert is more likely to be some sort of Si/Se dom/aux, so they tend to work better with information they learn with their own hands (kinaesthetic learning). Ne tert manifests as a distrusting attitude (Intuition in any position can probably increase the chances of distrusting attitudes, but as a tert, it would be especially evident; tertiary functions aren't as well developed as dom/aux, so usually the negatives of the function end up on display).

As an inferior, Ne does the complete opposite of what it's supposed to do. Personalities with Ne as an inferior are more concerned with developing their own individual ideas than understanding others'. Ne itself in this position manifests as either an extreme arrogance or a depressing 'I-can't-do-anything' attitude. Of course, inferiors manifest primarily when pushed over the edge, so bear that in mind.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> Know what? Don't worry about describing anxiety at this point. I was just rereading the earlier portions of the thread and saw you mentioned some things in there. Just do me a favor and check out ESFP and tell me what you think.


I mean, it describes me well, but no more than any of the other descriptions. I just don't know. :frustrating:



NovaStar said:


> As for ENTP... I'd be surprised if he really was. The fact that he hates arguing implies a stronger use of Fi/Fe, and even in the tertiary position, Fe isn't enough to stop an ENTP from arguing away. Taking into account other people's feelings is a major part in the definition of Fi/Fe. ExFx perhaps? I'm not entirely sure about the Ne part, but he's definitely using some sort of Intuition. Also, he may be an Introvert in reality, but shows the confidence of an Extrovert over the internet. That makes testing people all the more difficult like this.


Yeah I've never really thought I was an ENTP. And I wouldn't say I'm any shyer irl than online. Actually I might be a little more confident socially irl because I have the advantage of talking much faster and louder than most people. :laughing:

OKAY. NOW ON TO LEA'S. :3



> LOL. No need to fixy fixy? Still think ENTP is likely here. You focus on improving the mood of other people, which would indicate Fe higher than tertiary. You also have this "yay fun" attitude that is common with Ne doms and enneagram 7w8. You also take on the much more calm demeanor of an NT. If this had happened and my ENFP friend had been around, she would immediately have become very stressed and her tertiary Te would kick in, trying to fix or improve the situation, and the end result would be that she would become very, very grumpy and just difficult in the way ENFPs always become when they NeTe loop. Don't get that from you.
> 
> Also, your behavior of becoming like a 3-year-old reminds me of ENTP butthurt as well. It's a little different to ENFP butthurt.


Pretty sure 7 is part of my tritype as well, but I don't see 8 in me at all. What makes you think that?



> Hahaha, so much Fe manipulation in the final paragraph. Never forgive, never forget? :laughing:


ikr. :laughing: My ~social manipulation~ is one thing I know for sure I have.



> Yeah, easy-going Pe dom. I get Ti here. And Fe with the focus on how to deal with other people. You are quite the Fe user, but certainly not auxiliary or dominant, in my opinion. Strong tertiary seems about right.


What makes you think P? So many others are saying J. 



> Enneagram 9 probably shinking through at the end there. 9w8 seems more likely than 9w1


Again, not really sure where you're getting 8 from. 



> Hmmm. Now you tossed a screw into my entire logic XD


I've tended to do that with a lot of people lately! XD



> So you don't like gut feelings? Not sure how to make of that. The thing about gut feelings is that only the perceiving functions can cause them, but some combinations more so than others, such as Si, Ne and Ni. I think Se is the function being the least likely to create gut feelings in Se doms in particuar, due to inferior Ni.
> 
> Yet I haven't seen any ST behavior in you, at all. It could simply be that you show a sign of distrust of Si here.


lol I really don't know what to tell you~ :x



> Weird that you don't like parties though since a party would provide ample opportunities for you to make people laugh.


I probably don't like parties because the attention isn't completely on me. XD Plus there's the fact that, if the party was about me, such as a birthday party, its more of a hassle for people to come rather than something done because they wanted to. I don't know anyone who goes to birthday parties because they enjoy them rofl



> Avoidance to argue could point more towards enneagram 9 being a part of your tritype. I am very sure of this one.


yessir.



> Rushing into things shut you down? Are you perhaps an Si dom instead of Ne? ISFJ?


HOLY CRAP NOT MORE OPTIONS. :crying:



> Been thinking more of your tritype and it's probabl 9w8, 4w3 and 7w8 in that order, so 947. You should look it up and see if it describes you well.


Your suspicion is pretty close to what I think I am. But I'm thinking 9w1 instead of 8. I am definitely NOT a 4. Their motivations and desires and fears etc I just don't relate to at all. I feel pretty strongly about this as well, which is rare, usually my opinions are changeable but something inside me just KNOWS that I'm a 3 core. So reverse the 4 with 3, and change the order of everything and I'd say that's pretty accurate. I've always believed that my tritype was 397.

Wow. This is exciting!


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

If you're even more confident in real life than online then you're an extrovert.

I'm back to ESTP: high Se, unusually high tertiary Fe. I'm starting to get the distinct feel that you're an Se-dom. I've been meaning to ask you why you don't like parties (because that's been throwing me off), and here your reason is because you can't be the center of everyone's attention?! LOL!

In some ways you sound so ESFP, because you're so friendly (ESTPs have a way of sounding like they don't care about anything, online anyway), but if the description doesn't fit just right, and the Fe is there, then my guess is ESTP with good use of Fe. Chameleon-like tendencies and social manipulation are indeed Fe, so you probably aren't ESFP but ESTP. That's my new best guess.

My only other thought is that hypochondriacal tendencies are typical of inferior Si, which belongs to ENTPs and ENFPs. I mean, any type could experience those tendencies (my ESTJ grandmother did), but ENxPs are especially prone to it.

A couple questions:

Were you an imaginative child?
Do you think you have more mental energy or physical energy?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> If you're even more confident in real life than online then you're an extrovert.
> *
> I wouldn't say I'm CONFIDENT, I'm still pretty shy, but I'm noticing the older I get, especially with the help of understanding myself through personality systems, I'm becoming less and less nervous in social situations.*
> 
> ...


Um, yeah, I would say so. I had help though from my brother who was 8 years older than me and sort of morphed certain qualities of himself into me, one of which was a child-at-heart imagination. We literally had a make believe TV show set up with the use of beanie babies. :laughing: And it went on for, like, 5 years. tbh we'd still do it if he was home enough, which is funny. We haven't grown up at all.

I have more mental energy, BUT!! I have no physical energy because of health conditions, so I don't know if that's a good indicator of anything.

Everything always turns up being an 'It depends' case with me. XD


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> Everything always turns up being an 'It depends' case with me. XD


Haha! You're worse than me. 

At least you have legitimate causes for your "it depends". I'm still leaning ESTP. Do you think that having physical limitations has caused you to develop yourself more socially? You have an incredibly fun personality, whatever type it is. If you show up on my island with a boat and a party, I'll come hang out sometimes.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

> Do you think that having physical limitations has caused you to develop yourself more socially?


Its either strengthened it or hurt it. I remember when I was little and I felt well enough to go to school, I was like an elementary school socialite. :laughing: If 2nd graders had ~The Plastics~ I would have been in it. 

In fact I've gotten notes from people I went to school with telling me they remember how nice I was, etc. Then again, I ended up managing to get most of those people a tour of the white house, so they're probably just sucking up. ;3

When I went homeschooled I think I lost some of my mojo. I'd have to get familiarized with the normalcy of being around a large group of people every single day, and work a little bit on getting back my ~skills~ I've gotten a little rusty with my charm irl, I would need time to get that back. 

But then again, since its so much more exciting when I am in situations like that - because its so few and far in between, I might have outbursts of energy and charm to attract people, rather than just giving off little bits of it all the time.

Think of me like weather. I need stability in my atmosphere to actually be stable. If too much moisture builds up you get a thunderstorm.  



> You have an incredibly fun personality, whatever type it is. If you show up on my island with a boat and a party, I'll come hang out sometimes.


aww. <33 pilgrims and indians are actually a pretty good metaphor for introverts and extroverts, don'tcha think?


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> If you're even more confident in real life than online then you're an extrovert.


I doubt that's necessarily the case. I know a few Introverts IRL that are quite outgoing and confident in social interactions. However, what differs them from outgoing Extroverts is that they get drained more quickly in prolonged social situations. That's why Introverts have to spend more time on their own after being around people. And I do mean alone. Online interaction may be slightly easier because of the lack of face-to-face contact, but you're still dealing with people - some of whom won't stop talking. The real Introverts aren't going to come home from a party to an online social game like Second Life and chat it up with other people as a way of 'cooling down'. Nor will they prolong conversations even with their friends.

I/E differs in where you get your energy from. Extroverts thoroughly enjoy social interactions because that's when they're at their most energetic. The longer the party, the more energetic Extroverts will be. Introverts, on the other hand, grow more testy and withdrawn the longer a party goes on. You could also say the same for one-on-one or small group interactions. That's how you tell the difference between Introverts and Extroverts - not confidence (which is an individual quirk any personality type can pick up - some more easily than others).


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

oh dang I went on an ego trip last night rofl

I barely even remember writing it I think it was like 2 am :laughing:


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> oh dang I went on an ego trip last night rofl
> 
> I barely even remember writing it I think it was like 2 am :laughing:


Ego trips are good. The most helpful information is what you give us when your guard is down. 

Forget ice cream, I want a tour of the White House when this thread is done!



tatertawt24 said:


> aww. <33 pilgrims and indians are actually a pretty good metaphor for introverts and extroverts, don'tcha think?


I would be upset at the thought of being a pilgrim, until I realized that a) in this case I would be the Indian, and Indians are cool, and b) pilgrims were pretty awesome, too, to leave their native country for a completely uncivilized place in order to have religious freedom. Anyway, I'm happy to be an Indian. 

By the way, I'm still thinking you're an ESTP with well-developed Fe. What do you think of that?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

> Forget ice cream, I want a tour of the White House when this thread is done!


Unfortunately my connection to that stuff is my psycho aunt that took my family's car from us because she was mad.  Haven't talked to her since September 25th 2010. That's weird that I remember that. 0.0



> I would be upset at the thought of being a pilgrim, until I realized that a) in this case I would be the Indian, and Indians are cool, and b) pilgrims were pretty awesome, too, to leave their native country for a completely uncivilized place in order to have religious freedom. Anyway, I'm happy to be an Indian.


Indians have all the food and survival skills down. It seems like the pilgrims just wore nice clothes.



> By the way, I'm still thinking you're an ESTP with well-developed Fe. What do you think of that?


I love that, especially because its easy and its what I've always thought I was - is it unusual for an ESTP to have that strong Fe?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> I love that, especially because its easy and its what I've always thought I was - is it unusual for an ESTP to have that strong Fe?


I don't think it's unusual. I know two guys who are definitely ESTPs, one my cousin and one a guy who is a friend of both of us, and I think they both have high Fe. I mean, basically they both have high I-don't-give-a-sh%#, but they both realize their tendency to be a jerk without meaning to be and so they try really hard not to be, and in the end they're great guys. They'll never be sensitive in the way that an ExFJ is but they do all right. Any type can develop pretty good use of their third function if they want to.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

aren't ESTP's sometimes known for having offensive humor? for some reason I feel like I've read a lot that they offend people and never understand why.

Usually all of my friendliness is ruined by my generalizing and offensive humor. :laughing:


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> Intuitives look at the big picture, right? They like theories and possibilities and they want to try new things. I'd say I'm more on the Sensing side, but I don't like to attack things and make leaps before jumps. My intuition always comes out when there is a problem to be solved. I like to gather up all the possibilities and different paths and analyze them because I don't trust my impulses. On the other hand I probably look more at the details than a big picture, I have to learn stuff hands-on instead of just learning them through my mind, and I don't care about theories unless I'm analyzing them for fun. It seems like I use them both equally... I would like to be able to open up to new experiences. (Instead of going to the same restaurant ordering the same meal, going to a new restaurant and ordering something different. That's an Intuitive thing I'm pretty sure) but I would love to trust my impulses more and do things in the moment, because that DOES energize me, the problem is I'm too scared to do it.
> SO I HAVE NO IDEA OMG. :crying:


Interesting, an ESTP being scared of doing things in the moment and of impulses? Curious how you got there... I mean, as a kid, you weren't like that or were you?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I really don't remember what my functions were like as a child. I was probably more of an introvert back then. 

I notice a lot of times if my family is planning a vacation or something I'm like "Why can't we just wait until the last minute and decide then?" :laughing: But then there are other times where I have to plan out the details of something so I don't feel unorganized.

It really depends on what mood I'm in~


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> I really don't remember what my functions were like as a child. I was probably more of an introvert back then.


I wasn't asking about functions...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Tater Tot
ENTP 7w6 So/Sp
(your questionnaire screams 7w6. you remind me of Eddy Murphy)


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Tater Tot_
> ENTP 7w6 So/Sp
> (your questionnaire screams 7w6. you remind me of Eddy Murphy)


lol ENTP? why? :laughing:


----------

